# R32 GTR Wanted



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking again for a skyline GTR R32, my budget is £27,000. If anyone is looking to sell please let me know and please no project cars.


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Still looking, can up my budget for the right car.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Any colour in particular your wanting


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Car found thanks.


----------

